# Introducing... Pepper!



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I wish I'd found this forum years ago when I first started obsessing over getting a hedgehog... well, I'm glad I found it now! I'd like to introduce my little guy, Pepper. I got him about six months ago- he was a rescue, though I didn't know it at the time. He was advertised on Kijiji for $50 including his cage and everything, and he was so cute, I just snapped him up. Fortunately I'd been researching for a while! I knew right away his owner hadn't known much- his only bedding was a balled up towel, he was eating cheap cat food and nothing else, and he was as cranky as anything! He's still a bit of a grump with everyone else, but can be pretty sweet to me. I'm so glad to have him in my life. So, here he is! Please excuse whatever is on his head, he's always sticking something there. Not the tidiest of boys!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats!!! Very cute picture.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

awe what a cutie
welcome to HHC


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Great name! I have a girl named Pepper, too.  Your little Pepper has a really cute face!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Pepper is lovely  thanks for sharing!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Pepper is just adorable! And now Pepper has a wonderful home too!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Cute! It's a funny quirk that he sticks things on his forehead- maybe he wants to be fashionable? Haha.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

:lol: awww so cute!! congrats on your new baby hedgie! 

 

hedgies are probably the cutest things I have ever seen! lol


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Pepper is a cutie! Kudos to you for rescuing him :mrgreen:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Rescuing a hedgie is so rewarding, isn't it? <3 Well done, I'm glad he's come around to you, at least.

He's so very cute, give the little sweetie a kiss on the nose for me!


----------

